# iPod + Linux



## elmyth (26. Oktober 2005)

Guten Abend,

ich wollte mal fragen mit welchem Programm ihr euren iPod unter Linux verwaltet bzw. syncronisiert (amarock, gtkpod, ...).

Ich bin zur Zeit noch unschlüssig welches ich benutzen soll - vielleicht gibt es ja sogar noch eins welches ich nicht kenne. Wäre auch nett wenn ihr eure Erfahrungen dazu schreiben könntet.

Gruß
- Jon


----------



## JohannesR (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich verwende GNUpod, welches einige Perlscripte für die Konsole sind. Läuft super.


----------



## deepthroat (26. Oktober 2005)

Hi.

Also unter Linux verwende ich normalerweise gtkpod. Für unter Windows hab ich YamiPod auf meinem iPod gespeichert - das Programm gibt's auch für Linux (und auch deutsch). Ich finde es ziemlich gut, man kann damit auch z.B. die Lyrics zu den ganzen Songs runterladen wenn man will. Außerdem ist gleich ein Player (benutzt fmod) mit dabei. Der größte Vorteil ist aber das man es nicht installieren muß und immer dabei hat wenn man es braucht.

http://www.yamipod.com/main/modules/home/

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Oktober 2005)

Ich verwende GTKpod, bisher keine grossartigen Probleme mit gehabt


----------

